# GA16DE Meet T-Shirts.



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey im thinkin about doing some GA16DE Meet T-Shirts for Aug 2nd meet. Anyone think that is a good idea?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

it wouild all depend on the design i guess. if its something cheesy then no i wouldnt want one.if its something classy, then, cool!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*T-Shirt Design*

here is the design.










http://o1taiwanguy.homestead.com/files/GA16DE_meet.jpg


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: T-Shirt Design*



LIUSPEED said:


> *here is the design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty cool..but you should drop "Sentra" ... your leaving out the 200SX and NX guys...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok mr young... i took your advice and told Black200SXSER.... he changed it. 

Everyone .. give mad props to him! PM him and tell him he the best moderator out there !! hahaha ...   
he is the creator of this awesome design.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Hail to the King (LOL!)*

Great design, Brad! It's right up there with your t-shirt creation for the '02 SE-R Convention. I still think you coulda used my B13 Sentra for the design, but I'm not butthurt. haha 

BTW, if I know the designer, do I get a free t-shirt?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

thanks...I think it looks pretty cool. it's cool to be able to give a little back to the community..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Brad that would be NX1600 or just NX ....not NX2000...other than that it looks sweet!


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL..dammit..you are right..it was just to see who was paying attention...aight.I will change it since you detectives peeped it out..LOL!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Why not make a t-shirt that involves GA16DE's or the cars they come in, but not for any particular meet. Just the car.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i will do that but i dont know who gonna buy..or who is gonna sponsor it...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I like the design, i'll buy one off of you Eshei.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*\*

Hell yeah! That would be so totally awesome, especially to commemorate the event! Looks totally awesome. I like!!!


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Why not make one with the sentra design?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

That is a SENTRA....??


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Question for the designer, what about a pic of the engine like how the SR20 peeps have theirs. Like a cut out of it or something. What do you think?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*No*

no we wont change it again.. no more no more.. if you dont like it you make it .. other than that if you have something to say leave it for the NEXT shirt design and not this one. thank you. =)


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL..besides.I dont even think there is a cut away pic of the 1.6...I have never been able to find one...but we need to leave the shirt as is for this meet..maybe we can create some interest in one like you are saying after the meet...cool.?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

Classic XE said:


> *Why not make one with the sentra design? *


i thni you mean with the way sentra is written on the car, correct?


----------



## redviper98 (Jun 15, 2002)

about how much would it cost to get one shipped?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

hahah I hate to point out this little things... like the NX deal, but........ it's just MILE Square Park.... not MILES


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

what....I live in AZ! hahaha...I am awaiting an e-mail to tell me exactly what it will say, so I can make the FINAL changes...and then thats it...


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

I didn't mean to change it for the meet. That shirt design is cool. I meant to say for a future shirt idea. So sorry.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Oops, my bad!!! I meant a B13.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the shirts will stay the same.. only difference is the name and the cars will not be listed on there unless there are 10 or more people disagree. this is my final decision i will start makin the print VERY soon so speak up now before it is 2 late.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

have you ever heard of "too many cooks spoil the soup" ..there have already been a few suggestions made.and its kinda going downhill....and getting way away from the original design..I guess as the guy who came up with the original design idea, Im biased...and dont like changes because I think it will be a cool ass shirt as is, with the wording changes..my .02


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Meet Shirts!*

*here is the final product of the nissan meet shirts for souther california.




















If interested in ordering one please email me or put your name here !

Please Include Size and color of shirt (black/white only).

Thanx !.* 
please leave confirmation here only !

(Moderators i know this is the wrong area but please dont move thanx !)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I'll take ONE! XL - White.

Damn cool!!! Why not make it........JUST KIDDING!!! Too many chiefs not enough indians.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW,
Is the design on the front or back?

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

back.. there will be a chinese word for NISSAN on the front pocket area.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the design is back.. the front is a small chinese word for " NISSAN" on the shirt pocket area..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey everyone the prices for the shirt goes like this.


White Shirt
small = 18
med = 20
large = 20
XL = 25
XXL= 25

Black Shirt

Small = 20
Med=22
Large 22
XL=26
XXL=26


in order for me to make them i will need pre-orders. please get me at least 50 people that want shirts and the price will stay the same.

If you order now and send money to me through paypal [email protected]


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey everyone the prices for the shirt goes like this.


White Shirt
small = 18
med = 20
large = 20
XL = 25
XXL= 25

Black Shirt

Small = 20
Med=22
Large 22
XL=26
XXL=26


in order for me to make them i will need pre-orders. please get me at least 50 people that want shirts and the price will stay the same.

If you order now and send money to me through paypal [email protected]

please add 5 bux for shipping cost.. (i know it alot but i gotta pay for package and postage).


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

I would like to know when, where, what, who. I also interested in getting a shirt!!!


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

I want one to wair to my club meets. Where do i sign Next time make one with the NPM project 200sx SE (turbo) on it. If mr young think thats cool of course.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3396&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


that will lead you 2 order information.


thanks.


----------

